
How to Feel Like a Castaway - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/03/t-magazine/travel/castaway-desert-island-alvaro-cerezo.html
======
jere
I had a business idea much like that when I was a kid. Send people to deserted
islands and let them survive on their own for weeks. However, I assumed it
would only be for the ultra rich. It's mind boggling to me that the rates are
actually really cheap (because you're ostensibly renting out a whole island
for a night): [http://www.docastaway.com/pages/adventure-cottages-
huts/list](http://www.docastaway.com/pages/adventure-cottages-huts/list)

The most isolation I ever found was getting dropped on an uninhabited island
(well other than wild horses) and running around it for an hour. I would love
to go on of these trips. I've always been fascinated with survival (Castaway
seemed like a fun adventure more than a tragedy). I admit that the whole thing
is rather silly if you stop to think about it, but that doesn't stop me from
finding the idea alluring.

I have to agree that the name DOCASTAWAY is really dumb though.

~~~
DIVx0
Some of these prices seem too good to be true. I know the accommodations on
some of these are pretty sparse but the listings on some of these properties
include transportation, guide, food for a price that would be reasonable at
any hotel without the extras (guide, food, etc).

These locations and setup are compelling enough though. I'll have to put some
research time into this, seems like just the sort of thing I'd want to do.

~~~
Retric
There are a lot of tiny islands out there (200,000+). The real costs are often
just transportation there and back.

